
YouTube Stars Are Being Accused of Profiting Off Fans’ Depression - mindgam3
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/youtube-stars-accused-of-profiting-off-depression-betterhelp-shane-dawson-phillip-defranco-elle-mills/572803/?single_page=true
======
mindgam3
In other news, the psychiatric industrial complex is making untold billions by
profiting off of depression and related forms of acute and chronic mental
trauma. Which is part of the plan, therefore not newsworthy.

